# ChrisP had a baby!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats Chris! :beer:

April 30, 9:50 am
Linden Lea Pezalla
8lbs 4ozs
20 inches


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Chris :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats a Whopper :lol:

Congratulations !!!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks guys. Its hard for me to believe, and I'm not sure I understand how it happend, but now that we have Linden that makes for 4 kids! Talk about a full boat! We'll see if she can catch her first fish this weekend on the MN opener.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ChrisP said:


> We'll see if she can catch her first fish this weekend on the MN opener.


hehehe....starting the kid off right. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Chris  And since you have four kids, I offer this bit of wisdom that one of my closest friends offered, you do know how this whole thing happens, right? :wink:


----------

